# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Интересны ли вам правовые основы защиты информации?

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые участники и гости проекта!

Мы хотели бы спросить вас о следующем: интересна ли для вас тема правовой защиты информации? 

Понятие правовой защиты информации охватывает все юридическое обеспечение информационной безопасности: законы, нормативные акты, статьи кодексов и прочие документы, описывающие меры по защите охраняемых сведений, ответственность за нарушение основных свойств информации и т.д.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Step

Из последнего - недавно одни товарищи, заимевшие проблемы то ли с ОБЭП, то ли с криминальными конкурентами, приглашали "почистить компьютеры" - безвозвратно удалить документы и старые базы. Ну, мое дело маленькое, морально-этическое обоснование на их совести, а дефрагментированый жесткий диск избавленный от временных файлов и прочего мусора работает быстрее, так что и практический смысл тоже присутствовал. Но из махрового энтузиазма я им предложил закриптовать критичные папки или раздел целиком с помощью чего-нибудь вроде TrueCrypt. Предложил, а потом вспомнил, что где-то читал про ограничения в длине ключа используемых физическими лицами и организациями. Стал искать, перечитал массу форумов и просто онлайн документов. Наткнулся на самые противоречивые толкования самых противоречивых указов и постановлений Правительства и ФСБ. Так ничего окончательно и не выяснил, но энтузиазм куда-то пропал :Smiley: . В конце концов дело сошло на нет, я сам про это не напоминал, а товарищи благополучно забыли, но интерес остался. Было бы хорошо, если бы существовало место, где про это можно было бы прочитать или задать вопрос.

----------

